# Medical fitness report?



## neeleshgupta8480 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Greetings,

I am planing to go on an employment visa to cyprus,

Kindly advice, do I need to get my medical fitness report done here in my home town & will carry to cyprus or it will be done there only?

Pls suggest your curable n helpful advice...

many thanks in advance....

Neelesh,


----------

